# May The Best House Win France (ITV)



## besthousefrance

We are currently casting for the fifth series of the hugely popular ITV1 daytime show 
‘May The Best House Win’
For part of this series we’ll be heading across the channel and filming in France. 

The series features interesting homes that have been lovingly decorated by their owners, real passion projects and properties that are distinctive and express their owners personality, whether it’s people who live in interesting conversions, fascinating period properties, or who have filled their home with fascinating objects or artefacts, or decorated in a particular theme. Anything goes - so long as the homeowners really love their home.


In each episode we will feature 4 very different houses in a particular area. We will ask the homeowners to visit each of the other houses and award them marks out of ten. The winning homeowner wins 1000 Euros. It’s a fun show designed to bring together people with different tastes and different properties to discuss and debate their own ideas of what makes a home.

We are coming to the France to film in a few weeks’ time. The Main areas we are looking to film are, Brittany, Normandy, Limousin, Midi Pyrenees, Languedoc, The French Riviera/Cote D'azur and Savoie. 

The programme is open to English speaking people living in France, these can be expats or English speaking locals. We are looking for a range of different houses big and small. 


0044 20 71 57 42 34 or email their contact details to besthousefrance @ shiver-productions .co .uk

We look forward to hearing from you 

Sunil Mistry


----------

